# breeding ages?



## BDial (Aug 29, 2009)

I have American Blues that were born in April I was thinking of breeding them when they turn about 7-8 months old. Is this a good age? When do you guys usually breed the first time?


----------



## ()relics (Aug 30, 2009)

Jr. bucks not before 6 months old...Jr. does not before 5 months old...Some dwarf breeds may mature slower...although I breed our Ndwarfs at  6 and 5 months respectively...Surely if you wait until they are 7-8 months old they will be mature enough to breed.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

For the 6 class breeds, typically breeding can begin at 6-8 months.
The doe needs to be bred for sure before she is a year.
I usually wait until they are about 7-8 months.  I watch each one to see the maturity/growth level before I breed. They all develop differently.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 30, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> For the 6 class breeds, typically breeding can begin at 6-8 months.
> The doe needs to be bred for sure before she is a year.
> I usually wait until they are about 7-8 months.  I watch each one to see the maturity/growth level before I breed. They all develop differently.


What do you mean by "6 class breeds" (excuse my ignorance!) and the the doe needs to be bred "for sure" before she is a year?

There seems to be a division...some say 8 months or 80 lbs, some say 18 months.  I thought I would breed my doeling at the 8-10 month mark, then she is such a baby at five months, I thought to wait a year.  Suddenly, she is looking and acting so different, so grown up and mature.  Now I am waivering again.  So please clarify and justify your position.  It would be very helpful!


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

6 class just means that in show, they are shown in 3 different weight groups. Junior class, Intermediate Class, Senior class. Which typically means that it takes longer for them to mature out compared to a 4 class(Jr and Sr classes).

If you wait 3-5 months PAST their final mature weight(many times that is after they are 1 year old-I don't like to talk ages, maturity is a better term), the chances of them "taking" to a breeding supposedly are reduced. You want to breed at about 2 months past the final mature weight-PERIOD. Waiting much longer from what I have read says that that the reduced fertility is due to extra weight around the reproductive organs. Does get over weight quickly after maturity when not bred.

Some breeders breed them BEFORE their final weight. I do not endorse that. That's why I say to watch them mature yourself to see when they should be bred. Use your scales and weigh them weekly to find out. For your doe, that may be after 1 year or before.

Having said that,  I do not always go by the rule. I have bred  does for the first time 8-12 months after maturity(for mine, that would be around 2 years). I can get those does bred, but the problem I find is with personality, not so much fertility. 

So, it's just best to watch them mature and keep up with weights to see when you should do it!


----------



## BDial (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the imput guys. Trestlecreek Thanks for that extra info. Its nice to know.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 31, 2009)

You're welcome! Glad to have been some help.


----------



## rebecca100 (Aug 31, 2009)

It is also possible for a does pelvis to fuse if she is not bred before a year.

http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/breeding.htm   I found this site very useful.  It will answer most of your questions about raising rabbits.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought we were talking about goats!!!  Is this thread about rabbits?


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 31, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I thought we were talking about goats!!!  Is this thread about rabbits?


----------

